# Tricks mit 0900-Nummern rufen Regulierer auf den Plan



## Heiko (4 Januar 2006)

*Erste Tricks mit 0900-Nummern: Regulierer sind alarmiert*

Die 0190 ist tot, es lebe die 0900: Transparenter und verbraucherfreundlicher soll die „neue“ Nummer sein. Das war zumindest die Hoffnung der Politik. Doch die Realität sieht anders aus. Ein aktueller Fall zeigt: Bestimmte Anbieter greifen schon wieder tief in die Trickkiste, um Verbraucher mit den „neuen“ Nummern abzukassieren – und sich anschließend aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen. Doch die Bundesnetzagentur ist alarmiert. Sie prüft jetzt rechtliche Schritte.

Timo H. war schlicht genervt. Am 30. Dezember gegen 13 Uhr klingelte sein Festnetztelefon. Er nahm ab – und hörte eine Bandansage. Er habe eine Kreuzfahrt gewonnen, teilte ihm eine freundliche Automatenstimme mit. Abzurufen sei der Gewinn per Anruf über eine 0900-Nummer, zum satten Preis von 29 Euro. Doch Timo H. aus dem Münsterland fiel nicht auf den teuren Trick herein. Stattdessen fand er heraus, wem die beworbene 0900-Nummer gehört, beschwerte sich bei der Firma per Mail – und bekam eine erstaunliche Antwort: Das Unternehmen räumte zwar ein, dass es die fragliche 0900-Nummer von der Bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt bekommen hatte. Doch die Nummer habe man „vermietet“, an eine Firma in Großbritannien: „Wir sind kein Carrier, sondern realisieren für unsere Kunden Dienste auf unseren Sprachcomputern. Wir sind für die Bewerbung unserer Vertragspartner in keiner Weise verantwortlich“, teilte das Unternehmen dem Spam-Opfer in einer Mail mit, die auch Dialerschutz.de vorliegt. Und dann verwies man noch an einen Kölner Rechtsanwalt, der als deutscher Ansprechpartner des britischen Unternehmens diene.

Mitkassieren, aber nicht verantwortlich sein. Unerwünschte Werbeanrufe, teure Nummern und dubiose Firmen im Ausland: Die Masche erinnerte nicht nur Timo H. fatal an dunkelste 0190-Zeiten. Ein System der Weiter- und Untervermietung war der Hauptgrund, dass sich Abzocker bei 0190-Nummern über Jahre hinweg in der Anonymität verstecken konnten. Erst zum Jahreswechsel wurden die Nummern in Deutschland abgeschaltet und endgültig von der 0900 ersetzt. Gehen die Tricks auf Kosten der Verbraucher trotzdem weiter?

Bei der Bundesnetzagentur, die für die Vergabe der Mehrwertdienste-Nummern zuständig ist, sorgt der Fall Timo H. für gewisse Verwunderung. „Die Aussage der Firma ist so nicht haltbar“, sagt Manfred Küster, Sprecher der Behörde, dem wir den Fall vorlegten. „Nach dem Wortlaut der Zuteilungsregeln ist der Zuteilungsnehmer auch bei einem abgeschlossenen Dienstleistungsvertrag mit einem Kunden verantwortlicher Nutzer der Nummer. Das heißt, er ist der Verantwortliche im Hinblick auf die Vorgaben zur Nutzung.“ Auch die Aussage, man habe die Nummer weitervermietet, sei schlichtweg falsch. „0900er Rufnummern können weder „gemietet“ noch „weitervermietet“ werden“, so Küster. Sie würden „zugeteilt“ und könnten vom Zuteilungsnehmer nur selbst genutzt werden. „Die Nutzung kann dabei im Rahmen einer Dienstleistung für einen Kunden erfolgen. Ob es sich bei dem Kunden um ein deutsches oder ein ausländisches Unternehmen handelt, ist irrelevant. In jedem Fall bleibt auch bei einer Nutzung im Rahmen einer Dienstleistung der Zuteilungsnehmer der Nummer gegenüber der Bundesnetzagentur und dem Anrufer für die rechtskonforme Nutzung der Rufnummer verantwortlich.“

Der Versuch der deutschen Firma, sich mit Verweis auf einen ausländischen Partner aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen, dürfte damit also fehlschlagen. Das betont auch Netzagentur-Sprecher Küster: „Bei Missbrauch der Nummern - also Nichteinhaltung von Gesetzen und Verordnungen - kann die Bundesnetzagentur einschreiten und die Nummer abschalten oder die Zuteilung entziehen“, erklärt er. Ein solcher Rufnummernentzug erfolge gegenüber dem Zuteilungsnehmer, da dieser im Sinne der Zuteilungsregeln Nutzer der Nummer bleibt. Daneben sei aber auch ein Vorgehen gegen den Dritten möglich. „“Ob es sich dabei um einen deutschen oder ausländischen Zuteilungsnehmer oder Dritten handelt, ist grundsätzlich irrelevant, auch wenn sich das Verfahren möglicherweise bei Auslandsbezug verkompliziert.“

Im aktuellen Fall ist Timo H. nicht der einzige Verbraucher, der durch Spam-Anrufe mit Hinweis auf die teure 0900-Nummer belästigt wurde. „Der Bundesnetzagentur liegen bereits weitere Beschwerden zu der Rufnummer vor“, bestätigt Küster. Deshalb prüfe die Behörde derzeit rechtliche Schritte, etwa die Abschaltung der Nummer und ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung.

Wieviele 0900-Nummern heute schon im Rahmen von Dienstleistungs-Verträgen von ausländischen Firmen genutzt werden, ist der Bundesnetzagentur nach eigenen Angaben nicht bekannt. Für Verbraucher spielt das allerdings auch keine Rolle. Für sie sind die Konsequenzen klar: Wer Opfer eines Missbrauchs von 0900-Nummern wird, muss sich nicht damit abfinden, wenn der Nummerninhaber auf Partnerfirmen oder ausländische „Mieter“ verweist. Allein verantwortlich für einen etwaigen Missbrauch ist und bleibt derjenige, der bei der Bundesnetzagentur als Inhaber der Nummer registriert ist. Dieser sollte auch bei der Netzagentur gemeldet werden, wenn eine 0900-Nummer durch Spam beworben, oder in anderer Form für dubiose Geschäftsmethoden eingesetzt wird. Dass dies geschieht, zeigt der Fall von Timo H. und seinen Leidensgenossen. Das Kapitel 0190 ist zwar abgeschlossen. Das Kapitel Missbrauch teurer Nummern wohl noch lange nicht.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=320
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060104_01.php


----------



## rolf76 (5 Januar 2006)

Kritisch auch ein Bericht in Capital.de vom 20.12.2005:


> Auch nach dem Aus der 0190er-Nummern zum Jahresende muss mit Kostenfallen rechnen, wer künftig Telefonservice über Sonderrufnummern in Anspruch nimmt.


Kritisch auch Onlinekosten.de am 4.1.2006:


> Aber Vorsicht, die neuen 0900-Nummer sind keinesfalls Garant für hundertprozentige Sicherheit. Wer bisher mit 0190-Nummern versucht hat abzuzocken, wird dies wohl auch mit 0900-Nummern probieren.


Zu den derzeit maßgeblichen *"Regeln für die Zuteilung von (0)900-Rufnummern für Premium Rate-Dienste"* [hier als pdf] siehe auch hier.

Demnächst könnte es Änderungen geben: Die Bundesregierung hat am 2. Februar 2005 einen *Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften* [hier als pdf] beschlossen.



			
				http://www.bmwi.de/Navigation/Service/Gesetze/rechtsgrundlagen-telekommunikationspolitik schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Grundlage des am 26. Juni 2004 in Kraft getretenen novellierten Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) sind die bisher in der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) enthaltenen Regelungen in das TKG integriert sowie die verbraucherschützenden Vorschriften zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern optimiert und neu gefasst.


*Nachtrag:*


			
				http://rsw.beck.de/rsw/shop/default.asp?sessionid=BA750D5522A7482C8229DF2F14247214&docid=118177&docClass=NEWS&from=HP.0120 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften wird am 17.06.2005 in zweiter und dritter Lesung im Bundestag beraten und in der Fassung der Beschlussempfehlung angenommen. Der Bundesrat ruft am 08.07.2005 den Vermittlungsausschuss an. Der Vermittlungsausschuss beschließt am 05.09.2005 die Beratungen zu dem Gesetzentwurf zu vertagen. *Damit ist der Entwurf gescheitert und muss in der nächsten Legislaturperiode neu eingebracht werden.*
> 
> In ihrem Koalitionsvertrag vom 11.11.2005 vereinbaren Union und der SPD, dass sie den Aus- und Aufbau neuer breitbandiger Telekommunikationsnetze fördern und deswegen einen entsprechenden neuen Markt für einen bestimmten Zeitraum von Regulierungseingriffen freistellen wollen. Dies soll «in die zu verabschiedende Novelle» des TKG aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

Capital.de schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv: Fühlt sich ein Anrufer künftig nach einer Telefonanfrage übervorteilt oder ist er mit dem via Telefonrechnung geforderten Betrag nicht einverstanden, kann er leichter als bisher den Dienstleister ermitteln: Während 0190er-Nummern untervermietet werden konnten und so der dafür Verantwortliche manchmal kaum zu finden war, ist eine solche Kettenzuteilung bei 0900er-Nummern verboten


Wie man am obigen Beispiel  sieht , hapert es da noch gewaltig, die Erkenntnis, 
dass die Verantwortung für die Nutzung der Nummer beim demjenigen liegt, dem die Nummer
 zugeteilt ist, und nicht beim "Zweitverwerter" , hat sich noch nicht rumgesprochen
 und bedarf wohl erst wieder schmerzlicher Lernerfahrungen durch BNetzA/Gerichte.


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2006)

Der grosse Vorteil bei den 0900 Nummern ist m.E dass diese frei tarifierbar sind. Damit entfällt die Möglichkeit der abrechnenden Telefongesellschaft unproblematisch in ihren Preislisten ein bestimmtes Entgelt für ganze Rufnummerngassen festzulegen (wie zb 1,86 für 01908 XXX).
Vielmehr muss jetzt in jedem Einzelfall belegt werden wie der verlangte Tarif Vertragsbestandteil wurde.


----------



## A John (5 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...und bedarf wohl erst wieder schmerzlicher Lernerfahrungen durch BNetzA/Gerichte.


Man kann es ja mal probieren.
Im Gegensatz zum Handypay, wo die auf ihren Ruf bedachten Carrier relativ schnell reagiert haben, kalkuliert man hier offensichtlich mit der Trägheit der Behörden und Gerichte.
Bis die a.) aufgewacht sind, b.) begriffen- und c.) wirksam reagiert haben, dürfte sich das Geschäft bereits gelohnt haben.
Mal abwarten, wie lange man die Abschaltung einer 0900er mit juristischen Tricks verzögern kann.
Anders als Otto Normalverbraucher hat die Abzockerbranche ja kein Problem damit, Jahre dauernde Prozesse durchzuziehen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## sascha (5 Januar 2006)

> Mal abwarten, wie lange man die Abschaltung einer 0900er mit juristischen Tricks verzögern kann.



Die BNA hat einen Vorteil: Es ist bereits verwaltungsgerichtlich bestätigt, dass zur rechtskonformen Nutzung einer Nummer auch die Beachtung der Vorschriften des UWG gehört. Im Rahmen des Befugnisse des § 67 TKG kann sie also auch bei solchen Verstößen Maßnahmen bis hin zum Entzug der Rufnummer ergreifen. Damit ist zumindest diese Hürde schon genommen, was die Arbeit um einiges erleichtert.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die BNA hat einen Vorteil: Es ist bereits verwaltungsgerichtlich bestätigt, dass zur rechtskonformen Nutzung einer Nummer auch die Beachtung der Vorschriften des UWG gehört. Im Rahmen des Befugnisse des § 67 TKG kann sie also auch bei solchen Verstößen Maßnahmen bis hin zum Entzug der Rufnummer ergreifen.


So z.B. Verwaltungsgericht Köln, Urt.v. 28.1.2005 - 11 K 3734/04, Fundstelle NJW 2005, 1880: Unzulässigkeit so genannter Lock- oder Pinganrufe nach § 67 Abs.1 TKG i.V.m. § 7 UWG. 

Dabei hat das VG Köln das Handlungs- und Auswahlermessen der Regulierungsbehörde wegen des Umfangs der verbotenen Ping-Anrufe in zweierlei Hinsicht "auf Null reduziert" angesehen: Da die Abschaltung der Rufnummer zur Unterbindung weiterer unzulässiger Lockanrufe erkennbar nicht ausreiche, war auch die zukünftige Werbung für Mehrwertdienste ohne Einwilligung des Angerufenen generell und unter Androhung eines Zwangsgeldes zu untersagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tricks mit 0900-Nummern rufen Regulierer auf den Plan*

[Und dann verwies man noch an einen Kölner Rechtsanwalt, der als deutscher Ansprechpartner des britischen Unternehmens diene.

Der "Kunde" der Legion, die angebliche Fa. Maxim Marketing & Consulting" existiert überhaupt nicht und schon gar nicht unter der von Legion angegebenen Adresse. Es ist nur eine Scheinfirma. Der genannte Anwalt ist auch nicht der "Ansprechpartner", sondern schickt eingehende Post an eine Postfachadresse (wo, hat er mir leider nicht verraten) weiter.


----------

